# Cherub version/dating



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm hoping for some tips on how to determine the approx age/year of a Cherub, any there any tell tale signs?

It was the protruding water tank cap vs concealed tank that caught my eye on the listing below...

Hopefully looking to confirm that this is indeed only a couple of years old:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131860556221

Thanks in advance


----------

